# La nostra canzone



## Nono (25 Luglio 2022)

Molte coppie hanno una loro canzone.
Ce ne sono altre che invece ricordano storie passate, momenti particolari, .... e a riascoltarle lasciano un piccolo brivido.  

Per esempio con la mia attuale consorte abbiamo queste due:


----------



## Nocciola (25 Luglio 2022)

L’unica sua che quasi non ascoltavo
Poi mi è stata fatta notare da qualcuno che è stato molto importante per me e da allora sono brividi


----------



## Nono (25 Luglio 2022)

Di Biagio, questa mi ricorda una storia che invece vorrei dimenticare


----------



## Tachipirina (25 Luglio 2022)




----------



## Tachipirina (25 Luglio 2022)




----------



## Tachipirina (25 Luglio 2022)




----------



## Tachipirina (25 Luglio 2022)

e mi fermo qui    
lunga è la lista...... dal 98 ad oggi sono rimaste queste le più quotate ma ovviamente ce ne sono un'infinità


----------



## Nocciola (25 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Di Biagio, questa mi ricorda una storia che invece vorrei dimenticare


Io adoro ogni sua canzone
Mi aveva stupito infatti non aver ascoltato bene dolore e forza


----------



## CIRCE74 (25 Luglio 2022)

Con mio marito la canzone che mi riporta indietro nel tempo è "l'emozione non ha voce" di Celentano...non stavamo ancora insieme, eravamo in un locale a fine serata, io con le mie amiche e lui con i suoi amici...parecchio "brillo"...me lo trovai in ginocchio che mi cantava questa canzone che avevano appunto messo come chiusura serata...non ho mai più riso così tanto


----------



## Nono (25 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Con mio marito la canzone che mi riporta indietro nel tempo è "l'emozione non ha voce" di Celentano...non stavamo ancora insieme, eravamo in un locale a fine serata, io con le mie amiche e lui con i suoi amici...parecchio "brillo"...me lo trovai in ginocchio che mi cantava questa canzone che avevano appunto messo come chiusura serata...non ho mai più riso così tanto


Bel ricordo .....

Io quando dedicai love me tender a quella che desideravo diventasse la mia fidanzata, e poi moglie,  pensavo .... adesso si emozionerà e cadrà ai miei piedi.

Ti dedico questa canzone. 
Risposta: " ah"

Ma perché rovinate tutto????


----------



## Nocciola (25 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Con mio marito la canzone che mi riporta indietro nel tempo è "l'emozione non ha voce" di Celentano...non stavamo ancora insieme, eravamo in un locale a fine serata, io con le mie amiche e lui con i suoi amici...parecchio "brillo"...me lo trovai in ginocchio che mi cantava questa canzone che avevano appunto messo come chiusura serata...non ho mai più riso così tanto


Pensa che io uno che si avvicina senza conoscermi brillo (soprattutto) e mi mette in imbarazzo l’avrei scartato immediatamente 
Gli è andata bene


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Luglio 2022)

O che bello le canzoni dedicate ...
Quando ero ragazzina e andavo alle giostre il massimo era farsi dedicare ti amo di Tozzi da qualcuno....
Bei tempi tamarri


La canzone invece che ha fatto da sottofondo nel mio matrimonio è dreamer di Ozzy...
Un grande!
Un pazzo ma sempre grande!


----------



## Nono (25 Luglio 2022)

Questa mi è stata dedicata e poi per me divenne la nostra canzone


----------



## alberto15 (25 Luglio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


>


idem


----------



## Tachipirina (25 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Questa mi è stata dedicata e poi per me divenne la nostra canzone


mi piace molto Pezzali....... poi è della mia città


----------



## Brunetta (25 Luglio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> mi piace molto Pezzali....... poi è della mia città


Ma non sei spezzina?


----------



## Tachipirina (25 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non sei spezzina?


Brunetta,
io non vivo li
vivo vicino a Milano.........
dove sono nata e le origini  sono  un altra cosa.......


----------



## Tachipirina (25 Luglio 2022)

MAGARI POTESSI VIVERE Lì....


----------



## Brunetta (25 Luglio 2022)




----------



## Brunetta (25 Luglio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> Brunetta,
> io non vivo li
> vivo vicino a Milano.........
> dove sono nata e le origini  sono  un altra cosa.......


Mia madre era spezzina, per questo l’ho memorizzato.
Ma mia madre era felicissima di vivere a Milano, né apprezzava la libertà, che compensava la mancanza dell‘aria di mare.


----------



## Tachipirina (25 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mia madre era spezzina, per questo l’ho memorizzato.
> Ma mia madre era felicissima di vivere a Milano, né apprezzava la libertà, che compensava la mancanza dell‘aria di mare.


io vorrei andare li ma è complicato....andremmo io e il cane per ora
marito e figlio non ci sentono ......o perlomeno mio marito per ora non ci sente , mio figlio è grande e potrebbe restare qui, vedremo.


----------



## Nono (25 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


>


Mi piace molto Concato e adoro anche questa canzone..   anche questa .... quanti ricordi ....


----------



## Nono (25 Luglio 2022)

Un'altra,  un po' più recente 






Poi stasera mi riascolto tutto il thread


----------



## Tachipirina (25 Luglio 2022)

io con questa ero in crisi e stavo per far scoppiare bolla......... poi sono  rinsavita


----------



## CIRCE74 (25 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Bel ricordo .....
> 
> Io quando dedicai love me tender a quella che desideravo diventasse la mia fidanzata, e poi moglie,  pensavo .... adesso si emozionerà e cadrà ai miei piedi.
> 
> ...


Tua moglie non so perché ha risposto così...io iniziai a ridere perché conoscendo il tipo non era per niente credibile...era troppo buffo da vedersi ma resta tra i più bei ricordi che ho con lui...


----------



## Tachipirina (25 Luglio 2022)

della Vanoni adoro questa


----------



## CIRCE74 (25 Luglio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Pensa che io uno che si avvicina senza conoscermi brillo (soprattutto) e mi mette in imbarazzo l’avrei scartato immediatamente
> Gli è andata bene


no no...ci conoscevamo benissimo...uscivamo spesso da soli senza le rispettive compagnie di amici...diciamo che sapevamo di piacerci ma che abbiamo preferito studiarci per qualche mese a vicenda solo da amici...eravamo quasi sempre insieme, ci siamo divertiti molto in quel periodo.


----------



## CIRCE74 (25 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Mi piace molto Concato e adoro anche questa canzone..   anche questa .... quanti ricordi ....


bellissima!!!!


----------



## omicron (25 Luglio 2022)

La canzone che ha fatto da colonna sonora con mio ex è questa 





mentre con marito c’è lei


----------



## Brunetta (25 Luglio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> della Vanoni adoro questa


Canzone di Mino Reitano, musicista ingiustamente sbeffeggiato.


----------



## Tachipirina (25 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> La canzone che ha fatto da colonna sonora con mio ex è questa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eh se parliamo di ex 
faccio 2000 pagine come Etta e Edo non tanto per la quantità delle persone, ma quanto la musica di quando ero sbarbata


----------



## omicron (25 Luglio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> eh se parliamo di ex
> faccio 2000 pagine come Etta e Edo non tanto per la quantità delle persone, ma quanto la musica di quando ero sbarbata


No vabbè… è che la prima canzone a cui ho pensato sinceramente era quella perché ero piccola ed era stata una storia bella travagliata
Con Gli altri sinceramente non avevamo una canzone in particolare


----------



## patroclo (25 Luglio 2022)

tre quarti delle canzoni, (facciamo 8/9), mi farebbero propendere per la singletudine....


----------



## Nocciola (25 Luglio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> tre quarti delle canzoni, (facciamo 8/9), mi farebbero propendere per la singletudine....


Anche a me se penso a quelle che ascolti tu


----------



## patroclo (25 Luglio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Anche a me se penso a quelle che ascolti tu


potrei sorprenderti...donna piena di pregiudizi ( e dai gusti musicali nazionalpopolari)


----------



## Vera (25 Luglio 2022)




----------



## Tachipirina (25 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> No vabbè… è che la prima canzone a cui ho pensato sinceramente era quella perché ero piccola ed era stata una storia bella travagliata
> Con Gli altri sinceramente non avevamo una canzone in particolare


io si, sempre canzoni e canzoni, un'amante della musica e quindi ogni canzone ha la sua storia , anche se magari superflua , ma vivo molto di musica


----------



## omicron (25 Luglio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> io si, sempre canzoni e canzoni, un'amante della musica e quindi ogni canzone ha la sua storia , anche se magari superflua , ma vivo molto di musica


Anche a me la musica piace ma non tutti hanno una canzone dedicata 
Fondamentalmente erano quelle del periodo 
Però non è che se le ascolto ripenso a quella determinata persona


----------



## Tachipirina (25 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Anche a me la musica piace ma non tutti hanno una canzone dedicata
> Fondamentalmente erano quelle del periodo
> Però non è che se le ascolto ripenso a quella determinata persona


beh non necessariamente, ma tante volte a me capita, magari anche amiche o amici ...


----------



## omicron (25 Luglio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> beh non necessariamente, ma tante volte a me capita, magari anche amiche o amici ...


se sento una canzone degli anni 2000 (per esempio), mi rivengono in mente situazioni, non una persona in particolare


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Luglio 2022)

O cielo...mi è tornata in mente ora questa canzone vecchissima di Ramazzotti 
Ti sposerò perché...era il 1988...
I primi amori...(innocenti....)....sempre le giostre come contorno ....
Le scuole medie....(a me sono piaciute un sacco...)
I tempi più spensierati di sempre....


----------



## omicron (25 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> O cielo...mi è tornata in mente ora questa canzone vecchissima di Ramazzotti
> Ti sposerò perché...era il 1988...
> I primi amori...(innocenti....)....sempre le giostre come contorno ....
> Le scuole medie....(a me sono piaciute un sacco...)
> I tempi più spensierati di sempre....


no ramazzotti no  cmq a me son tornati in mente thake that e backstreet boys


----------



## CIRCE74 (25 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> O cielo...mi è tornata in mente ora questa canzone vecchissima di Ramazzotti
> Ti sposerò perché...era il 1988...
> I primi amori...(innocenti....)....sempre le giostre come contorno ....
> Le scuole medie....(a me sono piaciute un sacco...)
> I tempi più spensierati di sempre....


Ramazzotti..."più bella cosa"...me la dedicò il mio primo ragazzo "serio"...quello per intenderci della prima volta...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> no ramazzotti no  cmq a me son tornati in mente thake that e backstreet boys


I New Kids on the block.... A me...
A breve seguirà la sigla di Candy Candy....


----------



## CIRCE74 (25 Luglio 2022)

Candy...innamorata da sempre di Terence


----------



## Koala (25 Luglio 2022)

Questa me l’ha dedicata l’altro in un particolare momento, mi scappa sempre un sorriso quando l’ascolto


----------



## omicron (25 Luglio 2022)

a me di ramazzotti avevano dedicato "un'altra te" ma solo per il pezzo che dice "un guaio simile"


----------



## CIRCE74 (25 Luglio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Questa me l’ha dedicata l’altro in un particolare momento, mi scappa sempre un sorriso quando l’ascolto


noooo...anche io su questa ho un ricordo indelebile con il mio ex...


----------



## Koala (25 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> noooo...anche io su questa ho un ricordo indelebile con il mio ex...


Mi piace un sacco, tanto tanto


----------



## Tachipirina (25 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> se sento una canzone degli anni 2000 (per esempio), mi rivengono in mente situazioni, non una persona in particolare


sti cazzi i se sento musica anni 2000 mi sento male 
periodo di noi soli senza figlio e cane in giro ovunque senza meta tutti i weekend e vacanze anarchiche


----------



## omicron (25 Luglio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> sti cazzi i se sento musica anni 2000 mi sento male
> periodo di noi soli senza figlio e cane in giro ovunque senza meta tutti i weekend e vacanze anarchiche


io del 2000 avevo 18 anni


----------



## Tachipirina (25 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> *O cielo...mi è tornata in mente ora questa canzone vecchissima di Ramazzotti
> Ti sposerò perché...era il 1988...*
> I primi amori...(innocenti....)....sempre le giostre come contorno ....
> Le scuole medie....(a me sono piaciute un sacco...)
> I tempi più spensierati di sempre....


     
una mia collega nel 93  mi ha trascinato per farle compagnia al forum assago dopo il lavoro a vedere il concerto.
ONESTAMENTE???
alla fine mi è piaciuto tanto, molto bravo e coro stupendo anche se non è proprio il mio genere...


----------



## Tachipirina (25 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io del 2000 avevo 18 anni


pischella


----------



## omicron (25 Luglio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> pischella


eh all'epoca sì


----------



## Nono (25 Luglio 2022)

Questa in alcuni momenti bui...


----------



## omicron (25 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Questa in alcuni momenti bui...


che bella, mi hai fatto venire in mente una cosa...


----------



## Nono (25 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> che bella, mi hai fatto venire in mente una cosa...


Cosa?


----------



## CIRCE74 (25 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Questa in alcuni momenti bui...


mannaggia a te...ora mi gira in testa....


----------



## spleen (25 Luglio 2022)




----------



## Nono (25 Luglio 2022)

Questa una storia lontana, peccato che lei poi non era così diversa


----------



## Nono (25 Luglio 2022)

Questa qualche momento di rabbia ....


----------



## Lostris (25 Luglio 2022)

Mmm… Nessuna canzone di coppia, o dedica particolare.

Ci sono però tante canzoni che, come per tutti, han fatto per me da colonna sonora in particolari momenti e quindi me li rappresentano.


----------



## Tachipirina (25 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Questa qualche momento di rabbia ....


i miei momenti di rabbia sono cosi (si incazzano pure i vicini)


----------



## Tachipirina (25 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Questa una storia lontana, peccato che lei poi non era così diversa


spettacolare......


----------



## Nono (25 Luglio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> spettacolare......


Pensa che ci credevo .....

Comunque un capolavoro, una delle piu belle di sempre


----------



## Tachipirina (25 Luglio 2022)

in spiaggia....in compagnia


----------



## Tachipirina (25 Luglio 2022)

chi non l'ha cantata o suonata ???


----------



## Nono (25 Luglio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> in spiaggia....in compagnia


Uno dei miei cavalli di battaglia con la chitarra ..... 
Me ne hai fatta tornare in mente un'altra


----------



## Tachipirina (25 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Uno dei miei cavalli di battaglia con la chitarra .....
> Me ne hai fatta tornare in mente un'altra


bello saper suonare la chitarra.....


----------



## Nono (25 Luglio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> bello saper suonare la chitarra.....


Ho smesso, forse un giorno riprenderò...   certo che io suonavo e gli altri cuccavano


----------



## Tachipirina (25 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ho smesso, forse un giorno riprenderò...   certo che io suonavo e gli altri cuccavano


hai trovato delle baccalà... l'uomo con la chitarra ha il suo fascino dai...... 
io avevo un'amico (affascinate zero, bello zero) ma pieno di gnocca con plettro e chitarra in mano


----------



## Tachipirina (25 Luglio 2022)




----------



## Nono (25 Luglio 2022)

Anche questa riporta a galla ricordi


----------



## Tachipirina (25 Luglio 2022)

grande Pino Daniele ...... mi è tornato in mente


----------



## Tachipirina (25 Luglio 2022)




----------



## spleen (25 Luglio 2022)

e questa, senza dubbio, una pietra della colonna sonora della mia vita...


----------



## Nono (25 Luglio 2022)

Vogliamo parlare di questa????


----------



## omicron (25 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Cosa?


Quando il mio ex è venuto a cercarmi per chiedermi scusa


----------



## Foglia (25 Luglio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> in spiaggia....in compagnia


Eh.... questa per me ha un significato particolare....  Non è una canzone di coppia o che altro, è proprio il significato profondo che ha per me


----------



## spleen (25 Luglio 2022)

l'ultima, una italiana...


----------



## Koala (25 Luglio 2022)

se sono a terra solo questa mi tira su


----------



## Tachipirina (25 Luglio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> e questa, senza dubbio, una pietra della colonna sonora della mia vita...


Lui non era neanche male qui


----------



## spleen (25 Luglio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> Lui non era neanche male qui


No, qui decisamente no.
Questo album comunque ha segnato una intera generazione.


----------



## Tachipirina (25 Luglio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> No, qui decisamente no.
> Questo album comunque ha segnato una intera generazione.


Born in the U.S.A   è tutto bello
Mai seguito molto lui ,  ma di questo album ho il vinile....


----------



## Nono (25 Luglio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> Born in the U.S.A   è tutto bello
> Mai seguito molto lui ,  ma di questo album ho il vinile....


Io sto cercando il vinile di the dark side of the moon


----------



## Tachipirina (25 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Io sto cercando il vinile di the dark side of the moon


Io ho solo the Wall...ereditato da mia sorella più grande
Hai anche piatto immagino...


----------



## Nono (25 Luglio 2022)

Immagini bene, marantz.


----------



## Tachipirina (25 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Immagini bene, marantz.


Apperó....io ho aiwa del 2001 credo (na cagatina ma fa il suo lavoro)
Il casino è  la puntina lo uso pochissimo per quello...se poi non la trovo piu??


----------



## Nono (25 Luglio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> Apperó....io ho aiwa del 2001 credo (na cagatina ma fa il suo lavoro)
> Il casino è  la puntina lo uso pochissimo per quello...se poi non la trovo piu??


Si trovano ....
Io non lo uso più, riprenderò... come per la chitarra


----------



## Tachipirina (25 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Si trovano ....
> Io non lo uso più, riprenderò... come per la chitarra


Io ogni tanto lo accendo e vado di vinili ... alcuni talmente rigati che secondo me  ci ho giocato a fresbee a suo tempo boh


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Luglio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> se sono a terra solo questa mi tira su


Quando sono giù...ascolto solo Vasco...
Solo lui...ti tira fuori dalla merda...che ci circonda...


----------



## patroclo (26 Luglio 2022)

La canzone perfetta non esiste!

bugia...è questa:


----------



## Divì (26 Luglio 2022)

La nostra canzone


----------



## Divì (26 Luglio 2022)

La mia canzone






Indissolubilmente legata al film "Flirt" con Monica Vitti


----------



## Brunetta (26 Luglio 2022)

Divì ha detto:


> La nostra canzone





Divì ha detto:


> La mia canzone


Vedi che la cosa è reciproca?


----------



## ipazia (26 Luglio 2022)

La nostra è questa


----------



## Nono (26 Luglio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> La nostra è questa


Impegnativa ...


----------



## ipazia (26 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Impegnativa ...


Sì   

Lasceremmo, serenamente entrambi, qualsiasi cosa meno


----------



## Nono (26 Luglio 2022)

Con questa .... altri ricordi


----------



## Nono (27 Luglio 2022)

Stasera guarderò "gli anni più belli"
Nel trailer c'è una di queste canzoni.

A proposito,  avete visto summer time.
Se non vi piace il genere .... la colonna sonora è però stupenda


----------



## spleen (27 Luglio 2022)

Ero giovanissimo quando cantavano questa. Lei era una compagna di classe delle medie, forse il primo amore in assoluto...
Ho sempre odiato i ricchi e poveri, li ho sempre trovati troppo nazional popolari ma questa....questa .....


----------



## perplesso (27 Luglio 2022)




----------



## danny (28 Luglio 2022)

Litfiba,  i primi 3 dischi. 
Dopo fanno cagare.


----------



## Tachipirina (28 Luglio 2022)

quessta mi ha sempre messo allegria nella  vita allora come oggi ....quando sono inversa ascolto volentieri anche questa 
mi sono  sempre piaciute le parole......... allegre e positive


----------



## Tachipirina (7 Agosto 2022)




----------

